# Der Norden und die Suche nach MTB Routen



## rockriderSH (11. Dezember 2008)

Moin, moin liebe Bike Freunde.

Da bin ich aber froh, dass es noch mehr MTB'ler nördlich der Elbe gibt. Ich selbst komme aus Reinbek im Osten von Hamburg und bin neu hier im Forum. Ich habe gerade in die MTB Sparte gewechselt und suche nun Routen abseits der Strasse. Seit zwei Wochen bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines "Poison Zyankali 5.2 Anniversary". Tolles Bike und wärmstens zu empfehlen. 

Ich interessiere mich vorzugsweise für Routen durch den Sachsenwald. Das Problem hier ist nur, dass man so viele kleine Wege in den Wald findet und nicht weiß, ob sie die richtigen zum Biken sind. Hat einer von euch bereits Erfahrungen in dem Gebiet rund um den Sachsenwald ? Wo starten und enden die Routen ?

Toll wenn ihr da schon Infos für mich hättet.

Gruß

rockriderSH


----------



## nochcrosser (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo rockriderSH, du Glücklicher!

Mit Reinbek wohnst du in einem der tollsten Mountainbike-Reviere im größeren Umkreis, weißt es eventuell aber gar nicht.
Ich selbst starte, zur Zeit aber noch mit einem Crossrad, immer am Silker Weg zu einer Rundfahrt, die auf 45 km über Reinbek, Bergedorf, wieder Reinbek und über Aumühle wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück führt. 
Der größte Teil führt über schmale Wege und Pfade ständig rauf und runter, so dass am Ende knapp 650 Höhenmeter zusammen kommen.
Ich habe einige Jahre gebraucht, um diese Tour so zu verfeinern, dass jeder Anstieg und Pfad mit drin ist.

Meist starte ich zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr am besagten Silker Weg.
Am letzten Sonntag waren wir mit 8 Leuten unterwegs, alle schön in Reihe hintereinander........ein tolles Bild.
Eine gute Kondition ist für diese Tour allerdings nötig.

Auch am kommenden Sonntag werde ich diese Tour fahren und bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Mitfahrer.
Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast melde dich einfach mal.

Wetterbericht ist günstig!

Gruß - nochcrosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (12. Dezember 2008)

Moin!
Im Sachsenwald selber gibt es den X-Weg oder die wunderbare 6, mußt du hier mal suchen. Ansonsten kann ich nochcrosser nur zustimmer. Du kannst wunderbar eher südlich fahren. Du kommst z.B. über das Bergedorfer Gehölz und die Sternwarte auf den Geesthang. Da kannst du wunderbar bis Lauenburg fahren! Es gibt auch diverse Gruppen, die immer mal wieder unterwegs sind. Wo genau in Reinbek ("Stadt"teil) wohnst du?

Robert


----------



## Folki (12. Dezember 2008)

Fahr einfach mal den sog. Billetrail! Ist ein wenig schwer zu beschreiben, aber versuch mal von Aumühle aus möglichst immer an der Bille entlang in Richtung Grande zu fahren.


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Dezember 2008)

Der Trail ist hier und da mit *X1* gekennzeichnet.
Wenn Du in Reinbek startest, musst Du auf das jenseitige Ufer der Bille. Es gibt da einige Übergangsstellen.


----------



## rockriderSH (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

großartig )))) Toll, dass ihr gleich so zahlreich antwortet. Ich wohne im Ortsteil Schönningstedt im Nordosten von Reinbek. Nochcrosser, hört sich wirklich vielversprechend an. Wir sollten auf jeden Fall in Kontakt bleiben. Werde meinem Kumpel und Mitbiker auf jedenfall davon berichten. Jetzt vor Weihnachten ist es als zweifacher Familienvater etwas kompliziert sich 2-3 Stunden zum Biken von der Familie zu verabschieden :-((. Diesen Sonntag steht zum Beispiel schön Adventskäffchentrinken bei Freunden an.  Catsoft, Manni & Folki werde mich mal auf die Suche nach euren Trails begeben. Unsere Feierabendrunde führt zur Zeit aus Unwissenheit leider nur über Asphalt. Schönningstedt  - Möllner Landstrasse-Grande-Friedrichsruh-Aumühle-Schönningstedt. Also Ich bin ja gar nicht abgeneigt, wenn man auch mal zusammen sich zum Biken verabredet.  Wir sollten definitiv in Kontakt bleiben. Unsere größeren Runden sind hauptsächlich auch Asphaltrunden, da ich erst seit kurzer Zeit mein Poison habe und vorher einen Strassenflitzer hatte. Wochenendrunde zum Beispiel: Reinbek-Harwighorst-über die B5-Boberger Dünen-unter der S-Bahnstation Mittlerer Landweg durch-Eichbaumsee-Dove Elbe- über Tatenberger Schleuse-dann immer am Elbdeich lang-dann optional Curslacker Heerweg nach Bergedorf oder einfach weiter am Deich-Zollenspieker-Escheburg (da den Geesthang hoch.. Berg der ersten Kat. )- Aumühle- Schönningstedt.

Nochmals Danke

rockriderSH


----------



## Hegi (12. Dezember 2008)

hier habe ich gps tracks zum sachsenwald

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.14701.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13275.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9956.html

und einmal geesttrail

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.12770.html


----------



## rockriderSH (12. Dezember 2008)

Perfekt !!!


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Dezember 2008)

geilo die touren... dann kann ich endlich mal mein gps testen...  sachsenwald ist eigentlich einfach mit orientieren. die a24, die bille die bahn linien im süden und die bundesstrasse sind gute bauernlineale...


----------



## Deichfräse (31. Dezember 2008)

Hier gibt´s auch noch den einen oder anderen Tip:

http://www.bikemap.net/#lt=53.46026&ln=11.38184&z=9&t=0


----------

